# Exciting interview tomorrow!



## Corax (Jun 26, 2012)

Not.

A position has been created in our team, which is essentially doing the same job we all already do, but for more money.  The interview is tomorrow, and everyone already knows who the job will go to.

I didn't really want to apply for it as the whole situation's a farce and leaves a bitter taste.  But I'm always skint, so I could do with the dosh.

I was "encouraged" to apply for the post.  This encouragement also included the information that I'm "heading in that direction", and that "there will be future opportunities, so it will be good experience".

I'm read that as "you're not getting the job, but it'll be good practice for next time".  So tomorrow, and the end of a bitch of a working day, I have to go through a one-hour panel interview knowing full well that it's for nothing.  Fucking fabulous.

[/whinge]


----------



## dessiato (Jun 26, 2012)

Corax said:


> Not.
> 
> A position has been created in our team, which is essentially doing the same job we all already do, but for more money. The interview is tomorrow, and everyone already knows who the job will go to.
> 
> ...


I hate that sort of thing. But it will be good practise. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## belboid (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah, an annoyng fucker of a thing, but you never know, the chosen one may fuck it up entirely and leave an opening


----------



## Voley (Jun 26, 2012)

I was in a similar situation ten days ago Corax and I ended up getting the job. I'm still perplexed as to how as I was up against someone who is pretty much doing the job already but you can never totally predict what's going through the interviewers mind.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2012)

((('Rax))) could you make sure there's something to look forward to tomorrow evening, to make the interview easier to put up with?


----------



## Corax (Jun 26, 2012)

NVP said:


> I was in a similar situation ten days ago Corax and I ended up getting the job. I'm still perplexed as to how as I was up against someone who is pretty much doing the job already but...


That's the infuriating thing. The entire team are already doing the 'new' job. The boss(es) recognised that we were comparatively underpaid (compared to colleagues in similar roles) a while back, and the intention was to rewrite the job script to reflect what we all do now, and have it regraded. But then they realised that would cost money, so instead we have this half-arsed measure.

I'm assuming that if I'm unsuccessful I'll be expected to work with less autonomy and responsibility than I do currently.  


Greebo said:


> ((('Rax))) could you make sure there's something to look forward to tomorrow evening, to make the interview easier to put up with?


I've run out of crystal meth, but there's always masturbation I guess.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2012)

Kill the future successful candidate?


----------



## Corax (Jun 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Kill the future successful candidate?


That seems slightly extreme.

And of the three candidates I reckon I'm in 3rd place.  So I'd also have to slaughter the other one.

Which might cause some conflict in my relationship, seeing as it's my gf.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2012)

Corax said:


> That seems slightly extreme.
> 
> And of the three candidates I reckon I'm in 3rd place. So I'd also have to slaughter the other one.
> 
> Which might cause some conflict in my relationship, seeing as it's my gf.


 
you shouldn't let personal shit carry over into your job.


----------



## Corax (Jun 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> you shouldn't let personal shit carry over into your job.


You're right of course.  If I kill her, it will be a purely work-based transaction with no personal motivation, and she should be adult enough to understand that.  If she gets the hump afterwards, then I'll just have to ask her to show more respect for my professional integrity and our work/life boundaries.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2012)

Corax said:


> You're right of course. If I kill her, it will be a purely work-based transaction with no personal motivation, and she should be adult enough to understand that. If she gets the hump afterwards, then I'll just have to ask her to show more respect for my professional integrity and our work/life boundaries.


 
Finally.  there's hope for you yet, young Corax.  Anyway, I suppose you could sabotage her chances in other, _less final_, ways if you're really so fond of her.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 26, 2012)

Gluck Corax! Even if it comes to nothing at least you would have got some practice in.

I've got an interview tomorrow too. It doesn't sound half as exciting as yours but at least it's at 10 in the morning!


----------



## Corax (Jun 26, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Gluck Corax! Even if it comes to nothing at least you would have got some practice in.
> 
> I've got an interview tomorrow too. It doesn't sound half as exciting as yours but at leat it's at 10 in the morning!


Good luck!  We should both go to a strip club for tequilas now, to celebrate in advance.


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2012)

Half an hour ish to go. Bloody nora I hate interviews, especially internal ones. If I make a dick of myself, I still have to work with them the next day.


----------



## belboid (Jun 27, 2012)

nip off to the bogs for a quick shandy, that'll relax ya


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2012)

Corax said:


> That seems slightly extreme.


 
Liberal! 



> And of the three candidates I reckon I'm in 3rd place. So I'd also have to slaughter the other one.
> 
> Which might cause some conflict in my relationship, seeing as it's my gf.


 
Don't kill her, just leave her feeling beholden to you for *not* killing her! Sorted!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2012)

belboid said:


> nip off to the bogs for a quick shandy, that'll relax ya


 
No, rax, he meant a beer, not a hand shandy!


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, that was a shock.  They offered the job to the person we all knew was going to get it.

Interview feedback on the phone was fun.  I didn't think I did too badly at the interview, but according to my boss I didn't display the necessary "competence" or "depth of knowledge and experience".  May as well just told me I was "shit" tbh.

Fuck 'em.


----------

